
Docker 17.06 with multi-stage builds released - ingve
https://blog.docker.com/2017/06/announcing-docker-17-06-community-edition-ce/
======
Diederich
_very_ much looking forward to digging into multi-stage builds.

~~~
williamstein
I’ve been using them the last few weeks, and it massively improves things for
certain complicated build situations, provides better security in some
situations, etc. I’m REALLY happy about this new feature. Having to hack
around not having it was very, very confusing in some cases.

------
michaelsbradley
And after 978 days, #8755 is finally resolved (from users' pov):

[https://github.com/moby/moby/issues/8755](https://github.com/moby/moby/issues/8755)

So happy. :-D

------
atom_enger
How did Docker jump from 1.x to 17 so quickly? Anybody have a link to this and
the reasoning? Is it similar to what Elastic did w/ their jump from 2.x to
5.x?

~~~
kinghajj
It's the year, like Ubuntu.

~~~
gouggoug
More specifically docker switched to semver versionning.

[https://github.com/moby/moby/releases/tag/v17.03.0-ce](https://github.com/moby/moby/releases/tag/v17.03.0-ce)

